
Ask HN: Favorite YouTube channels under a million subscribers - newman8r
I&#x27;m curious what everyone else around here is watching.<p>Here&#x27;s a few videos from channels that I like:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=AhuhnXvSCOE &#x27;Journey across Chernobyl Exclusion Zone&#x27; (channel: #ILLEGALFREEDOM, ~540k subs)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Z2o_Sp2-aBo Apollo Electroluminescent glass display (channel: Applied Science ~580k subs)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=bGlJDxN2zlE &#x27;Building a shipping container castle tower&#x27; (channel: Andrew Camarata ~359k subs)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=X_S6fvUBAYE ~400lb guy attempts the pacific crest trail (channel: Second Chance Hiker ~26.8k subs)
======
ohazi
Blondihacks:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7Jf7t6BL4e74O53dL6arSw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7Jf7t6BL4e74O53dL6arSw)

Clickspring (how is this not > 1M yet??):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-
Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA)

This Old Tony:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5NO8MgTQKHAWXp6z8Xl7yQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5NO8MgTQKHAWXp6z8Xl7yQ)

Frank Howarth:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3_VCOJMaivgcGqPCTePLBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3_VCOJMaivgcGqPCTePLBA)

Marco Reps:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1O0jDlG51N3jGf6_9t-9mw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1O0jDlG51N3jGf6_9t-9mw)

Sebastian Lague:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmtyQOKKmrMVaKuRXz02jbQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmtyQOKKmrMVaKuRXz02jbQ)

Tech Ingredients: [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVSHXNNBitaPd5lYz48--
yg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVSHXNNBitaPd5lYz48--yg)

Uri Tuchman:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHsqqRjziUaMwZgQZHw-n1w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHsqqRjziUaMwZgQZHw-n1w)

Dan Gelbart (no regular updates, but the prototyping series is pure gold):
[https://www.youtube.com/user/dgelbart](https://www.youtube.com/user/dgelbart)

------
notadev
Post10: Just a guy who clears clogged storm drains. Surprisingly enjoyable.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsCNU-
ptlze2tqAJSDeVGNQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsCNU-ptlze2tqAJSDeVGNQ)

baremetalHW: restoring Hotwheels cars.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/baremetalHW](https://www.youtube.com/user/baremetalHW)

Jabrils: A SWE who does videos on game dev.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQALLeQPoZdZC4JNUboVEUg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQALLeQPoZdZC4JNUboVEUg)

Luke Towan: Makes highly details models of scenery.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjRkUtHQ774mTg1vrQ6uA5A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjRkUtHQ774mTg1vrQ6uA5A)

sentdex: great Python tutorials:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfzlCWGWYyIQ0aLC5w48gBQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfzlCWGWYyIQ0aLC5w48gBQ)

Jared Owen: Created 3d Animations to explain how things work.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbsfyGlrjrKQC0gbzK0-EiA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbsfyGlrjrKQC0gbzK0-EiA)

Whang!: Does video explanations of Internet culture, like YTMND.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3jdnIP2u5hCJpVZ-
TuDrCg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3jdnIP2u5hCJpVZ-TuDrCg)

------
m0ck
I will plug in PPPeter -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnHEz9DZ6EAof1-DaQGD_Xw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnHEz9DZ6EAof1-DaQGD_Xw)

This dude got really good sense of humour and puts insane effort into his
comedy videos and also travel vlogs from the most exotic countries you can
imagine.

He made parody of Casey Neistat ([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlDdzXI-
KTg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlDdzXI-KTg)) which was so good, that
even he had only 100k subs back then, Casey shared it himself and even made
cameo in the sequel
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb8uinZqNWg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb8uinZqNWg)).
Currently he is doing quite popular series called Best (and Worst) Reviewed in
Eastern Europe, where he goes to various restaurants, hotels, bars and try to
be as annoying customer as possible, which often results in hilarious
situations
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFkF99oaioI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFkF99oaioI))

------
gitgud
Here's my top 7 channels (under 1 million subs):

1\. EmpLemon - (Video essays about memes)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7Ucs42FZy3uYzjrqzOIHsw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7Ucs42FZy3uYzjrqzOIHsw)

2\. Big Joel - (Well constructed video essays about movies)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaN8DZdc8EHo5y1LsQWMiig](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaN8DZdc8EHo5y1LsQWMiig)

3\. Jacob Geller - (Video essays about philosophy, video games and art)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeTfBygNb1TahcNpZyELO8g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeTfBygNb1TahcNpZyELO8g)

4\. The Cosmonaut Variety Hour - (Reviews on movies)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqTYHSnBUXZamsVcOlQf-
fg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqTYHSnBUXZamsVcOlQf-fg)

5\. Ian Hubert - (Funny short Blender videos)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbmxZRQk-X0p-TOxd6PEYJA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbmxZRQk-X0p-TOxd6PEYJA)

6\. Bluedrake42 - (Fun demos of Graphics and Physics Engines)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNSwcDEUfIEzYdAPscXo6ZA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNSwcDEUfIEzYdAPscXo6ZA)

7\. Will Kwan - (Startup coder, comedian)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTjPBE9BNsmv44wgxWEy2zw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTjPBE9BNsmv44wgxWEy2zw)

------
ta0987
Adam Neely

Music theory and other music topics

[https://youtube.com/user/havic5](https://youtube.com/user/havic5)

I strongly recommend his videos on the fastest/slowest/hardest music, he gets
into the psychology of perception, philosophy of art, and history of music

------
yesenadam
Mono Neon - truly amazing electric bassist/guitarist. 900+ videos. For years
he posted mainly videos of himself playing bass along with famous songs from
many genres - soul, r&b, rock, funk, jazz etc. Lately it's mainly turning a
minute or 2 of spoken-word video (like a politician, youtube vid, celebrity
rant) into music, usually crazily hip and funky, him playing all instruments.
Also has started making music videos of his own songs and posting video of his
gigs. I really like his manifesto, and he certainly lives it. Extremely funny,
creative, crazy, inspired and inspiring.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/TheMonoNeon/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/TheMonoNeon/videos)

chess24 en español - I love chess commentary/banter blitz on St Louis Chess
Club, chess24, Chess.com ES, etc but this is my favourite, especially anything
with Divis and/or David Anton and David Lariño is a joy to watch. They play
brilliant attacking chess and laugh a lot; excellent commentators too. Also
it's good for my spanish!

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTzRQxC3i7GOT4jtiTq4e0w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTzRQxC3i7GOT4jtiTq4e0w)

------
_peeley
MandaloreGaming
([https://www.youtube.com/user/MandaloreGaming](https://www.youtube.com/user/MandaloreGaming)):
does game reviews, but mostly covers indie/obscure abandonware. Content
focuses 100% on the game, a huge breath of fresh air from the usual "gaming"
channels. Editing and commentary is also fantastic.

------
smartis2812
The 8-Bit Guy (David Murray):
[https://www.youtube.com/user/adric22](https://www.youtube.com/user/adric22)

He recently cracked the 1 million subscribers line but I think he is worth
mentioned. I love his Commodore Series, which is very informative if you into
this stuff. Also he is a humble guy, no 'Like&Sub' and other stupid catch-
phrase, just good informative content with heart and soul.

Nybbles and Bytes (June):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4hnwmds9vAIJICAieAUEZA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4hnwmds9vAIJICAieAUEZA)

Making tutorials on 6502 programming and Assembler Basics. It's a little bit
dry to watch, but still very informative. If you want to learn the basics of
computer programming.

------
farrelmahaztra
Some tech-y channels I like:

TechLead (always respect the tech lead):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4xKdmAXFh4ACyhpiQ_3qBw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4xKdmAXFh4ACyhpiQ_3qBw)

Joma Tech: [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCV0qA-
eDDICsRR9rPcnG7tw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCV0qA-eDDICsRR9rPcnG7tw)

Chris Jereza:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPrRsdgsxOmzr9ykAf7tlDw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPrRsdgsxOmzr9ykAf7tlDw)

------
didgeoridoo
Many A True Nerd: mostly Let’s Plays of Fallout games and grand strategy
titles like Crusader Kings and Stellaris. Funny storytelling and commentary.
Sometimes I just leave it on in the background.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/ManyATrueNerd](https://www.youtube.com/user/ManyATrueNerd)

------
Nextgrid
+1 for Shiey/Illegal Freedom and Andrew Camarata.

Here's are some picks from my list:

Baumgartner Restoration (fine art restoration):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvZe6ZCbF9xgbbbdkiodPKQ/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvZe6ZCbF9xgbbbdkiodPKQ/videos)

Ben Eater (building computers from scratch with discrete ICs):
[https://www.youtube.com/user/eaterbc/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/eaterbc/videos)

Cody's Lab (science):
[https://www.youtube.com/user/theCodyReeder/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/theCodyReeder/videos)

CuriousMarc (restoring old computer hardware, teletypes, Apollo AGC, etc):
[https://www.youtube.com/user/mverdiell/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/mverdiell/videos)

Mustie1 (restoring old cars, engines, etc):
[https://www.youtube.com/user/mustie1/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/mustie1/videos)

NileRed (science):
[https://www.youtube.com/user/TheRedNile/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/TheRedNile/videos)

Shango066 (restoring old TVs & radios):
[https://www.youtube.com/user/shango066/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/shango066/videos)

Technology Connections (videos about the history of audiovisual technologies &
old hardware):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy0tKL1T7wFoYcxCe0xjN6Q/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy0tKL1T7wFoYcxCe0xjN6Q/videos)

Techmoan (same as above):
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Techmoan/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/Techmoan/videos)

------
Folcon
I love game design videos:

Game Maker's Toolkit - 689K -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/McBacon1337/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/McBacon1337/videos)

Adam Millard - The Architect of Games - 153K -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Thefearalcarrot/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/Thefearalcarrot/videos)

------
0j
BPS.space - Model rockets - 133k -
[https://youtu.be/OE0_-g7YV1M](https://youtu.be/OE0_-g7YV1M)

OskarPuzzle - 3D printed puzzles - 110k -
[https://youtu.be/B3XY6HkVFR0](https://youtu.be/B3XY6HkVFR0)

The Signal Path - RF electronics - 66k -
[https://youtu.be/DXYje2B04xE](https://youtu.be/DXYje2B04xE)

------
partisan
Lately, I’ve been using YouTube primarily for music. My three current
favorites are:

Odysseus (synthwave) [https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCwoTj-
pZgZZ8DInOXSSLMmA](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCwoTj-pZgZZ8DInOXSSLMmA)

Smooth Sounds (rap/trap)
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=m6HWQxnw7ko](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=m6HWQxnw7ko)

Johnny M in the mix (trance/house)
[https://m.youtube.com/user/johnnym805](https://m.youtube.com/user/johnnym805)

Astral Throb (electronics)
[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCpbH_7H71IPKq4eH7CD5spg](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCpbH_7H71IPKq4eH7CD5spg)

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
Got to be TechLead, given this is HN I thought someone would have mentioned
him by now
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4xKdmAXFh4ACyhpiQ_3qBw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4xKdmAXFh4ACyhpiQ_3qBw)

------
idoescompooters
Moses McCormick -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/laoshu505000](https://www.youtube.com/user/laoshu505000)

------
andrei_says_
Louis Rossman on YouTube. Mac repairs and hilarious rants on Apple.

[https://m.youtube.com/user/rossmanngroup/videos](https://m.youtube.com/user/rossmanngroup/videos)

------
jmhyer123
[https://www.youtube.com/essentialcraftsman](https://www.youtube.com/essentialcraftsman)

------
ivanjaros
I won't list all but I want to spread the love so I want to mention
TFM/Celestina Monkey 🧐

------
Phrenzy
YouTube‽ That is where I am a Viking!

AdvChina, insights into China:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwNPa8fSXzzAZuT9859GVhg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwNPa8fSXzzAZuT9859GVhg)

Andrew LaCivita, job search help:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCP1UlYJH_QL4m5HVyikcxfQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCP1UlYJH_QL4m5HVyikcxfQ)

Astrum, pretty space pictures:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-9b7aDP6ZN0coj9-xFnrtw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-9b7aDP6ZN0coj9-xFnrtw)

Beau of the Fifth Column, insightful talk about current events:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0YvoAYGgdOfySQSLcxtu1w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0YvoAYGgdOfySQSLcxtu1w)

Dark Docs, little known strange news:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl3SuH2Ue044b7ACX1syk4A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl3SuH2Ue044b7ACX1syk4A)

Dry Bar Comedy, Clean comedy from Provo! Utah:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvlVuntLjdURVD3b3Hx7kxw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvlVuntLjdURVD3b3Hx7kxw)

Engineer Man, tech stuff: [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrUL8K81R4VBzm-
KOYwrcxQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrUL8K81R4VBzm-KOYwrcxQ)

Epic History TV, cool histiry channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvPXiKxH-
eH9xq-80vpgmKQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvPXiKxH-eH9xq-80vpgmKQ)

Georg Rockall-Schmidt, dicussions about media:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG5h8yHSUS4n7zPnh0dG0SA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG5h8yHSUS4n7zPnh0dG0SA)

hugefloods, Washington geology:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJzgDS6e4qCckIywGxCyvgw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJzgDS6e4qCckIywGxCyvgw)

Illinois EnergyProf, Talk about energy:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKH_iLhhkTyt8Dk4dmeCQ9w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKH_iLhhkTyt8Dk4dmeCQ9w)

Level1Linux, uh... Linux:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOWcZ6Wicl-1N34H0zZe38w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOWcZ6Wicl-1N34H0zZe38w)

Mustard, avaition: [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1ZBQ-F-
yktYD4m5AzM6pww](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1ZBQ-F-yktYD4m5AzM6pww)

ParallaxNick, deep talk about space:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0QdW-H7_l0zh_CoNhlwoBw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0QdW-H7_l0zh_CoNhlwoBw)

Randy Rainbow, the fall of Western Civilization, in song:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC07F26kHKkpW_qqvXzEGALA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC07F26kHKkpW_qqvXzEGALA)

Rare Earth, little known stories from around the world:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtGG8ucQgEJPeUPhJZ4M4jA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtGG8ucQgEJPeUPhJZ4M4jA)

ShadowZone, space plus kerbals:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkKhZJXIx7YkHnpLXxUjYsQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkKhZJXIx7YkHnpLXxUjYsQ)

Some More News, current events, with the gravity it deserves:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvlj0IzjSnNoduQF0l3VGng](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvlj0IzjSnNoduQF0l3VGng)

Technology Connections, history of tech:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy0tKL1T7wFoYcxCe0xjN6Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy0tKL1T7wFoYcxCe0xjN6Q)

The History Guy... uh, history:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4sEmXUuWIFlxRIFBRV6VXQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4sEmXUuWIFlxRIFBRV6VXQ)

The Tank Museum, talk about tanks: [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChl-
XKVVBAzoEVsnbOfpcqw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChl-XKVVBAzoEVsnbOfpcqw)

theurbanpenguin, linux:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFFLP0dKesrKWccYscdAr9A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFFLP0dKesrKWccYscdAr9A)

TimeGhost History, WWII history:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLfMmOriSyPbd5JhHpnj4Ng](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLfMmOriSyPbd5JhHpnj4Ng)

Traversy Media, programming:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC29ju8bIPH5as8OGnQzwJyA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC29ju8bIPH5as8OGnQzwJyA)

tutoriaLinux, Linux:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvA_wgsX6eFAOXI8Rbg_WiQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvA_wgsX6eFAOXI8Rbg_WiQ)

------
kaushikt
1\. Amazing Science -- not a regular uploader though
([https://www.youtube.com/user/t05742hh/featured](https://www.youtube.com/user/t05742hh/featured))

2\. Austin McConnell -- random movies. It's fun
([https://www.youtube.com/user/austinmcconnell/featured](https://www.youtube.com/user/austinmcconnell/featured))

3\. Channel Criswell -- Analyzing movies
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL5kBJmBUVFLYBDiSiK1VDw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL5kBJmBUVFLYBDiSiK1VDw))

4\. Cinema beyond Entertainment -- Analyzing movies (Bollywood included)
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9uNpqgB0PfH1-hHQrUWXyw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9uNpqgB0PfH1-hHQrUWXyw))

5\. Dwell -- architecture, interior design and more
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKdTgHHnrxr4idSp99Yo0fQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKdTgHHnrxr4idSp99Yo0fQ))

6\. Engineering Guy -- Breakdown of some amazing things
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2bkHVIDjXS7sgrgjFtzOXQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2bkHVIDjXS7sgrgjFtzOXQ))

7.Fireship - Developer channel but fancy and well done
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsBjURrPoezykLs9EqgamOA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsBjURrPoezykLs9EqgamOA))

8\. FLEB -- Exploring and sharing amazing puzzles
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTlGuNR-3QM0PMPNCAcAX2w/fea...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTlGuNR-3QM0PMPNCAcAX2w/featured))

9\. Japanology -- All things Japan. Very well explained too.
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCd4V3I7nYybm4nKwONcOSdA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCd4V3I7nYybm4nKwONcOSdA))

10\. Petrolicious - Classic cars-
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgyJPixJl95X1ut3E9K99KA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgyJPixJl95X1ut3E9K99KA))

11\. Verge Science
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtxJFU9DgUhfr2J2bveCHkQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtxJFU9DgUhfr2J2bveCHkQ))

12\. 2 minute papers -- videos about some amazing papers mostly on AI
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbfYPyITQ-7l4upoX8nvctg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbfYPyITQ-7l4upoX8nvctg))

